# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Help restoring a Milners 212 Safe

## NBTBRV8

Hello all,

I need your help on restoring a Milner's 212 safe.  The safe was used by the local railway quite some time ago but I don't know how old it is.  The numbers on the face of the safe door surround are K3878 and 491.  I am trying to work out what the original colour combination should be.  It appears as though the safe had a black or possibly burgundy body with a gold coloured interior, has anybody got any ideas as to what it would have looked like originally or any photos I can look at?

The safe is missing a drawer lock as shown in the photos, can anybody tell me where I can source one from?

From the photos I have been able to find on the internet it appears as though the turn handle has been replaced, it looks like it should be a single tap "-" style handle not the lever "\" style that is on it now.

Finally how can I reproduce the elaborate insignia inside the door, it is incredible the detail in this, how did they produce it originally?

Any information about this safe and its original specifications would be greatly appreciated.

----------

